# my rubbermaid germination and vegging grow box



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2006)

just finished my vegging box today. I have enough for 12 plants up to a foot tall before i transplant them outdoors. im runnin 4 20watt cool floros and 2 radioshack 12 volt dc fans for wind. Tell me what u think!!!


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 2, 2006)

good job man. looks good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*Looking good. Now you got to get some babies in there. Be sure to keep us updated on your progress. Great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2006)

will do guys, thanks for the input


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a nice veg box. That'll keep a nice mom for ya


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2006)

i have no need for a mother because i dont have the room for cloning and i dont know how to train a plant to stay that small but it will keep my babies! HEHEHE im so siked for april 15th to be here. white widow, ice, blueberry and some bag seeds will be happy and healthy in my lil treasure box!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

Can I make a suggestion?

Do not flower the bagseed with your good strains. bagseed has been known to hermie. and you really don't want that pollentaing those good strains. IMO.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 4, 2006)

will do, im gonna try and polinate a branch of widow with some blueberry and all the rest will stay free of my bagseed..hehe im siked


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 6, 2006)

Man, that is a sweet veg box!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2006)

make one...costed me maybe 75 bux but i had the rubbermaid container


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 15, 2006)

well ive popped some seeds and made my seedling mix...i'll have to take pics when they pop out of the soil


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2006)

holy ****! i tryed germinating 25 seeds and 23 came up strong as can be in my box! THEY ARE GROWIN big for 2 days old!! I'll have pics tonight guys!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

something like 6 days old


----------



## rx7gtr07 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow that is very very sneaky.. What are you going to move them to once they get bigger? Any more sneaky ideas like this one?!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

well i can keep one mother in her but the rest are goin outdoors at week 4 in 2 gallon pots


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

by the rest i mean the strongest 10 plants


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 28, 2006)

the box has been destroyed  no grows for a long time..dayum im pissed


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

why no more grows?


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 29, 2006)

well ima try outdoors this time


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> well ima try outdoors this time


Whats up drifting07/ Sorry about your grow. Hope this one turns out better for ya.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2006)

i hope so too guys...thanks brother grunt! I've never done an outdoor grow where i havent used art. light to raise the seedlings..hopefully it all goes as planned


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

What happened to your box???
cuz i got something like it...


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey whered you get those lights?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 12, 2006)

lowes


----------



## Tonto (Aug 29, 2006)

What happened??? Did the box malfunction?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had 2 grows all the way through in a rubbermaid container, you can't use regular pots though, what I did was got these 2 rubbermaid squared white things, drilled holes for drainage at bottom and holes on the rim and put screws in the holes for something to tie to when I tie the plant down. You have to tie the plants down in the container like that and it works great last grow pulled some 3 1/2 oz. with just Floro's and 2 plants, and currently doing the same now. It can be done and it dont take mucjh room, it just in the corner of my shed under the work bench


----------

